
10 commuter apps I wish someone would make - thepinchandzoom
http://www.thepinchandzoom.com/blog/2015/6/4/commuter-apps
======
snowmaker
Unfortunately most of these are either technically impossible, or require an
incredible install base to get to critical mass.

I think it's unlikely anyone will build any of these successfully.

~~~
guard-of-terra
"I want them to connect to your headphones and tell you to keep right down a
specific corridor that connects Bank with Monument, and to make sure you’re
lined up perfectly for the exit to your platform. I don’t need to use it
myself, I just need all my fellow commuters to be made to!"

Yandex.Metro does it for some metros, minus the headphones part. You also do
not want everybody to get same directions because it will make congestion
worse.

